# 2012 Cruze LT 6 speed slight vibration in the gas pedal



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

hey i have a slight vibration in my gas pedal when i get over 3000 RPM and over its nothing bad just wondering if anyone has the same thing might just be the engine vibration and u can fell it on the firewall but i just wanted to see if anyone else does this thanks


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, mine does it slightly. Can also feel some in the shifter. As far as i'm concerned, normal. It is so slight I consider it driver feedback.:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaa that what I thought but like to see what everyone else think 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree. If it feels like your sleeping in a cheap motel with a vibrating bed, that would be different....lol.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

ahahaah true


----------

